# Zoe's gettin' big thread!



## Armistice

Saw a member has one of these and a few other people loved seeing these, so I thought I'd go ahead and do one as well

Zoe (rhymes with "Joey") is a female sable GSD born 8-15. I'll post some catch up pics, and will try to update this somewhat weekly

At 8.5wks, she was 6#. Literally the first pic of her in our home


----------



## Armistice

Almost 10wks and worn out from chasing the in-law's BC around


----------



## Armistice

11wks. Last weight was 11# taken at the vet a few days after the last post

Ears up!


----------



## Armistice

Almost 12wks (this forum doesn't auto rotate photos, so this is the most recent horizontal one I got). She's taken to sleeping in the cat beds. I don't mind because the cats don't use them, lol

Her left ear has been tenting

From this point on, I will try to get a decent scale and will measure her as well


----------



## RuthArt

awww, so precious little Zoe. You are going to have such fun together.


----------



## KaiserAus

Armistice said:


> 11wks. Last weight was 11# taken at the vet a few days after the last post
> 
> Ears up!


We have the same cat climbing frame - this pic was taken of Kaiser also at 11 weeks


----------



## Armistice

KaiserAus said:


> We have the same cat climbing frame - this pic was taken of Kaiser also at 11 weeks


Haha, nice! It looks similar to ours. Must be something about curling up around the posts


----------



## Armistice

13wks old!

I got a more accurate way to measure and Zoe is 14" tall

Got a scale today and she is 19#

I'm getting an Excel spreadsheet going so I can track her progress for fun

Photo is from Sunday


----------



## Apex1

Look at those paws! Super cute thank you for sharing.


----------



## Armistice

14wks old!

She is 15" tall. I doubt she grew 1" over one week, but who knows. I'm measuring the best way I can so it could be a little off. She's a wiggle worm

Currently 21#

She's really lightening up in color. She's getting some white fur on her elbows and shoulders. Her tail is going through some color changes too


----------



## Kibs

She's adorable <3 I'm curious to see whether she'll begin to darken again or stay so light.


----------



## Armistice

Kibs said:


> She's adorable <3 I'm curious to see whether she'll begin to darken again or stay so light.


I'm hoping she'll darken up. He dad is a dark sable and mom is a red and black


----------



## KaiserAus

She is very cute - she'll darken up again, she reminds me a lot of the way my guy looked when he was her age.

Are you 100% sure on her age? I've wondered a few times with her being small and the way she looks now if she isn't 2 or 3 weeks younger that what you were told.


----------



## Armistice

100% sure. She was born 8/15

I've had other people ask about her age as well

There are a few forum members that have said their pup was under normal size for age and had late growth spurts and are now at the middle to large side of standard

I am not worried about her size at all


----------



## KaiserAus

Armistice said:


> 100% sure. She was born 8/15
> 
> I've had other people ask about her age as well
> 
> There are a few forum members that have said their pup was under normal size for age and had late growth spurts and are now at the middle to large side of standard
> 
> I am not worried about her size at all


I'm sure she'll grow into a lovely GSD


----------



## Armistice

15wks!

Her stripe is darkening and slowing spreading

16.5" tall and 24.5# today


----------



## Armistice

16 weeks old!

She's still darkening up and her spine stripe is spreading. The neck pattern is really starting to stand out and the adult fur is coming in. Funny to feel the soft puppy fur and the coarse adult fur

Also got her last vaccine shot today as well

Standing at 17" and 26#. Lots of loose skin to fill out


----------



## Hellish

She's adorable. I love the awkward puppy stage when they are all paws and legs everywhere.


----------



## KaiserAus

Aww she is so gorgeous! Thanks for keeping us up to date!


----------



## camperbc

Wow Armistice, your Zoe is growing into one _beautiful_ dog! I have been following your posts, as it has been so interesting to watch Zoe's progress. Our puppies were born just three days apart. Zoe seemed so tiny awhile back, yet in more recent pics she is really sprouting now, and is getting prettier every week! 

Sheba too is growing like a weed; she seems to have been picking up speed in recent days... can hardly wait for her weekly measurement/weigh-in on Saturday. Last Saturday (week 16) she weighed 38 lbs, and I am thinking she has packed on a few more lbs this week. 

Please keep those pics of your beautiful Zoe coming! Here is Sheba's growth progress:

......................... DATE.............WEIGHT.......WEEKLY GAIN

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs. 
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs. 
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs. 
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs. 
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)..... 30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs. 
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 41.0 lbs...(est)

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

_*Sheba at 16 weeks old*_


----------



## Armistice

Thanks! I've yet to be able to take a good side view when standing to show her coat better. I'll work on getting one at some point
@camperbc I've put your weights into my spreadsheet. It's amusing that despite Sheba weighing a lot more, both our pups have similar growth trends

Did some searching and my wife is right (again, haha). Zoe is a patterned sable coat. I think it looks really great


----------



## Armistice

Sorry for the lack of update. SOMEone decided to put a tooth through my laptop's powercord, so had no way to charge my laptop until I got a new cord

Today is Zoe's 4 month birthday also! 4mo weigh-in is 31.5#. That puts her 3.5# under the target weight for her age

Her numbers from Tues are 18" tall and 30#. That marks her greatest weight change in a week thus far at a 4# gain

She was also off house arrest with all her vacc shots, so last Sun was her first trip to the local park. We had a few days of some awesome sunsets... mostly due to having 6 wildfires going on here in SoCal

The last 2 pics are from today

Her ears are big, her paws are massive and flop around like a set of shoes 2 sizes too big, and she still has lots of loose skin

And her coat keeps getting darker


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Sorry for the lack of update. SOMEone decided to put a tooth through my laptop's powercord, so had no way to charge my laptop until I got a new cord. Today is Zoe's 4 month birthday also! 4mo weigh-in is 31.5#. That puts her 3.5# under the target weight for her age. Her numbers from Tues are 18" tall and 30#. That marks her greatest weight change in a week thus far at a 4# gain


Wow, Zoe is SO pretty! Looks like she's closing the Sheba-Zoe weight gap! Would be interesting to see a revised growth graph of the two girls. Great photos! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT........WEEKLY GAIN

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs. 
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs. 
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs. 
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs. 
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)..... 30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs. 
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Wow, Zoe is SO pretty! Looks like she's closing the Sheba-Zoe weight gap! Would be interesting to see a revised growth graph of the two girls. Great photos!
> 
> Glen


Ask and ye shall receive

Lol, she's not closing any gaps with you just yet, haha

And thanks! People tell me how pretty she is on our walks

By my numbers, she should be on target at 5mos and over target by 6mos. We will see

NOTE: The months are not exact. I rounded them up or down depending on where they landed in the week. For constancy, I'm sticking with weeks, but have the month as a way for me to easily remember approximate age in months


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Ask and ye shall receive. Lol, she's not closing any gaps with you just yet, haha. And thanks! People tell me how pretty she is on our walks. By my numbers, she should be on target at 5mos and over target by 6mos. We will see.
> NOTE: The months are not exact. I rounded them up or down depending on where they landed in the week. For constancy, I'm sticking with weeks, but have the month as a way for me to easily remember approximate age in months


Thanks, Armistice!! Your growth chart is awesome! I think the size gap between our two puppies is about to get narrower. We can generally determine just by looking at Sheba when she is having a big weight-gain week, and she seems to be "plateauing" this week... today is her weigh-in day and we're not expecting much of an increase over last week, if at all. Her appetite has been a bit off, likely due to her teething which has just begun. As she had gained such a large amount over the past couple weeks, we would not be surprised if her increases begin slowing down now. Most charts that we have seen show the weight increases beginning to slow down after the 4th month, so between her age and her reduced appetite, it makes some sense that she may begin to level off a bit from this point forward. It will be interesting to see how your graph will reflect this in the coming weeks!

Thank-you again for sharing your chart; very much appreciated! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Thanks, Armistice!! Your growth chart is awesome! I think the size gap between our two puppies is about to get narrower. We can generally determine just by looking at Sheba when she is having a big weight-gain week, and she seems to be "plateauing" this week... today is her weigh-in day and we're not expecting much of an increase over last week, if at all. Her appetite has been a bit off, likely due to her teething which has just begun. As she had gained such a large amount over the past couple weeks, we would not be surprised if her increases begin slowing down now. Most charts that we have seen show the weight increases beginning to slow down after the 4th month, so between her age and her reduced appetite, it makes some sense that she may begin to level off a bit from this point forward. It will be interesting to see how your graph will reflect this in the coming weeks!
> 
> Thank-you again for sharing your chart; very much appreciated!
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


I'll make sure to get your updated numbers

And yup! My pup seems to be teething as well. I've been worried about her smaller appetite in the mornings, but if you have a similar issue, then I won't worry. She'll eat all her dinner, but doesn't seem to care much for breakfast

It might be possible that Sheba grew crazy fast and will level off sooner whereas Zoe has been smaller so maybe won't start to level off until older. Time will tell and would make for an interesting chart


----------



## imroc

Our 8 mo girl is a Zoey as well


----------



## Armistice

imroc said:


> Our 8 mo girl is a Zoey as well


Best name! Haha


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> I'll make sure to get your updated numbers. And yup! My pup seems to be teething as well. I've been worried about her smaller appetite in the mornings, but if you have a similar issue, then I won't worry. She'll eat all her dinner, but doesn't seem to care much for breakfast. It might be possible that Sheba grew crazy fast and will level off sooner whereas Zoe has been smaller so maybe won't start to level off until older. Time will tell and would make for an interesting chart


Yes, I agree. Thanks, Armistice. Here is week #18's numbers for Sheba. As I had suspected, this was indeed a rare "slow-growth" week for her. She gained only one pound. It will be interesting to see if she is back to big increases again next week, or it this may be the start of a slowing-down trend. So, at week 18 she is 43.5 lbs.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT........WEEKLY GAIN

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs. 
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs. 
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs. 
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs. 
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs. 
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs. 
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs. 
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)......43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Yes, I agree. Thanks, Armistice. Here is week #18's numbers for Sheba. As I had suspected, this was indeed a rare "slow-growth" week for her. She gained only one pound. It will be interesting to see if she is back to big increases again next week, or it this may be the start of a slowing-down trend. So, at week 18 she is 43.5 lbs.


Added, thank you!

I'll try to remember to post an updated graph every month


----------



## Armistice

18 weeks!

No height gain. Still at 18". Weight at 33.5#

Photo of her doing some training at the park today


----------



## camperbc

Zoe is SO cute! And I see she's starting to close the weight gap with our Sheba. And on the subject of height, we measured Sheba today, as she suddenly seems to be _a lot_ taller in recent days... and sure enough, she has gained a whole 3 inches! She's now standing at 22 inches! _(an average adult female is 22.6 inches, so at just over 4 months old she is about as tall as a two year-old adult!)_ We may soon try mounting a saddle on her! 

I would not be surprised if Zoe ends up being a big girl after all. She was a little slow out of the gate, but she's definitely picking up speed now. It will sure be interesting to see how your growth chart will reflect this in the coming weeks/months. 

I'm unsure how much longer we will be able to keep up the weekly weigh-ins, unless we invest in a proper scale. Sheba is getting awfully bulky/heavy for us to carry her onto our standard bathroom scale, particularly for a fellow with a permanently damaged upper spine. And the Missus is not faring much better, as she has severe arthritis in her lower back. We may have to hire a local lumberjack to come in to do the weekly lifting!! 
:wink2:
Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

Wow! Well I'm sure that Sheba is going to be on the big side maybe. Standard is 22-24"

Her mom is 25" and dad is 26". I feel she will be a tall girl

Maybe you should train Sheba to stand on the scale. I will prob do that when the time comes

Zoe has seemed to be sleeping a bit more than last week. Maybe she's got another growth spurt coming up

As far as teething, I have not found teeth on the floor nor do I notice any holes in her mouth. I'm trying to train her to let me look in her mouth without trying to nip me


----------



## sebrench

What a pretty pup!


----------



## EMAGNOTTA

Your girl is super pretty and we seem to be tracking similarly on weight and coloring!! DOB was 8/9. So Reilly was 18 weeks today and weighed 33 lbs on Sat. I love how these sables change color.


----------



## EMAGNOTTA

Here is a pic of Reilly for comparison


----------



## Armistice

Oh yah! I commented on your thread. It seems Reilly's coat is a little longer than Zoe's and more wavy. Reilly is also 6 days older than Zoe

I think the patterned sable color is even better than a normal sable


----------



## EMAGNOTTA

Yes! I guess I just hadn't realized how close they were in age. And Reilly is 19 weeks yesterday. I messed up my numbers. You feel confident about Zoe reaching standard weight/height? Somedays I really worry about Reilly. She is very lean so maybe I should be watching her height also as you do.


----------



## Armistice

I can't see having a fun sized shepherd out of parents who are on the large size of standard. Mom is 25" and 65# (naturally lean) and dad is 26" and 80#

She has her dad's barrel chest, but her mom's lean-ness

Do you keep a weight chart? If you give me all your weight numbers thus far, I'd be happy to put them in my spreadsheet


----------



## Armistice

19wks!

Had some big problems during the week. Had lots of stomach issues and wasn't feeling well. She dropped 2#  . Vet gave us some sensitive stomach food that evening and she really started doing a lot better by next morning. We have decided it was the kibble that was doing it so we switched to something else and will see how she does on that

OH! Just got a call from the vet and she's giardia free! YES! Finally! Been battling that since 8wks... 

So since today is weigh in day, she's 33#. A 1/2# drop from last week, but a 1.5# increase (over a few days) from her dropped down weight

Height is 18.5


----------



## camperbc

Sorry to hear Zoe has not been feeling well lately. I think I mentioned that for a week or two Sheba seemed to be a bit off of her game, (we thought perhaps it might be due to teething) but the fact that she gained very little weight during that time now has us wondering if she might have had some type of stomach issue. Now she seems to be back on track appetite-wise, so I think we will see her making significant gains again by next week's weigh-in.

I wasn't familiar with giardia and had to Google it. Glad to hear Zoe is over that. Here's hoping she gets back into her groove with the new food. Keep us posted. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

She's had mashed potatoes type stool ever since we got her. Now we feel that it's possible it's been the kibble the whole time. We assumed it was the giardia, but to be the kibble the whole time, I feel kind of irked as we could've fixed this a long time ago. But I honestly didn't know it could've been the food

It appears we're back on track though and she's gotten her appetite back


----------



## Armistice

Wow, just weighed her just to see how she's doing since she's feeling better and she's 35.5#! So in about a 30hr timeframe, she's gained 2.5#. I almost want to use that instead of the 31.5, but I'm not going to cheat my data, even if it would be 1 day behind

She's seems to be more tired lately AND more hungry, so I'm thinking we got a growth spurt going on. And now that she's giardia free, and her poop is looking better, I'm hoping to see some big numbers


----------



## Armistice

Weighed her tonight after dinner and Zoe is up to 37# ! I'm hoping it's a combo of better food and her body able to absorb it better now that she has solid poop and no giardia

Hopefully we can keep this trend going. I think she's in a growth spurt right now

Careful, camperbc. We're gaining on you (pun intended)


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Weighed her tonight after dinner and Zoe is up to 37# ! I'm hoping it's a combo of better food and her body able to absorb it better now that she has solid poop and no giardia. Hopefully we can keep this trend going. I think she's in a growth spurt right now. Careful, camperbc. We're gaining on you (pun intended)


Haha, let's not get too excited about that gap narrowing so much just yet. You know, it _could_ just be my imagination, but it seems to me, (and the Missus tends to agree) that in recent days Sheba is looking particularly huge... as in more huge than normal! Tomorrow is weigh-in day, and I am thinking there is going to be a substantial increase on the scales this week. Could just be my eyes/mind playing tricks on me though, because I checked her height again today and she remains at 22 inches, but I'd swear she just _looks_ bigger all-around... thicker, more sturdy/solid, but still without any sign of chubbiness... just more _grown-up_ looking. I'll let you know tomorrow, if I can still lift her onto the scales, that is. (it's not so much her weight, but her sheer _bulk_ that is now making it difficult for me to lift her each week!)

But in all seriousness, Linda and I are very happy to hear that Zoe is doing great now, Armistice. That's some _serious_ (and quick!) weight gain! And hey, Sheba is already _more_ than big enough for her age. (sheesh, we're thinking of mounting a saddle on her soon!) We're rooting for Zoe now!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## camperbc

Armistice, I just weighed Sheba, (Week #20) and as I suspected, she is now officially over her slump. She weighed in at 47.5 lbs, up two and a half pounds from last Saturday. With almost two weeks to go before she is five months old, it's looking like she will be 51+ lbs by then. (the average female is 44 lbs at 5 months) I have not come across a height chart, but I am curious to know how Sheba compares, as she seems extraordinarily tall to me. (which would explain her weight despite a very lean build) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland 

...WEEK.......... DATE.............WEIGHT............ GAIN...

Week 07: (Sept 30/2017).....11.9 lbs........... *******
Week 08: (Oct 07/2017)...... 14.0 lbs........... 2.1 lbs.
Week 09: (Oct 14/2017)...... 16.7 lbs........... 2.7 lbs.
Week 10: (Oct 21/2017)...... 19.5 lbs........... 2.8 lbs.
Week 11: (Oct 28/2017)...... 22.5 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 12: (Nov 04/2017)..... 27.0 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 13: (Nov 11/2017)......30.0 lbs........... 3.0 lbs.
Week 14: (Nov 18/2017)..... 32.0 lbs........... 2.0 lbs.
Week 15: (Nov 25/2017)..... 34.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs.
Week 16: (Dec 02/2017)..... 38.0 lbs........... 3.5 lbs.
Week 17: (Dec 09/2017)..... 42.5 lbs........... 4.5 lbs.
Week 18: (Dec 16/2017)..... 43.5 lbs........... 1.0 lbs.
Week 19: (Dec 23/2017)..... 45.0 lbs........... 1.5 lbs.
Week 20: (Dec 30/2017)..... 47.5 lbs........... 2.5 lbs. 


1 Month: (Sept 12/2017)...... 8.0 lbs........... 8.0 lbs. (approx)
2 Months: (Oct 12/2017).....16.5 lbs........... 8.5 lbs.
3 Months: (Nov 12/2017)... 31.0 lbs..........14.5 lbs.
4 Months: (Dec 12/2017)... 43.0 lbs..........12.0 lbs.


----------



## Armistice

Cool. She'll def break the 50# mark by then!

I was never able to find a height chart. I really wasn't concerned with a target height as much as target weight though


----------



## Armistice

20wks today!

Looks like we're back to gaining weight. 36.5# today

Her height is 19.25". Past measurements have usually been closer to a whole number or half so I'd round up/down, but today's was clearly at a 1/4"

My mother-in-law says she is looking darker, but I don't see it. But I see my puppy every day, so prob don't notice it

She has been looking more adult-like when she's laying down. She still has large paws and tree trunk legs, so I know she still has a lot of growing to do

This week I have also noticed she's getting a second row of teeth, so I know her adult teeth are coming in

She's had quite the appetite this week, sometimes whining about it before getting it. Coupled with her restlessness (laying down, getting up, laying down, etc), I think she's been in a growth spurt and I'm hoping this trend continues

We've been letting Zoe have a little more free roam during the day and keep our ******* gate open (it's the box her crate came in, lol), so she's able to go into the front hall and kitchen

She's been doing better on the bathroom front. Been more solid, but now that we're off the meds, they softened a little, but I'm hoping they'll firm up as her system gets back to normal (could also be the diff wet food we thought we'd treat her with), so will just keep with the food we've been giving and will watch her poops to see how they do

Middle photo compares Zoe at 20wks vs my in-laws 6yo border collie

Today we had to get a car wash (last photo), so it was Zoe's first time inside one. She didn't care for the guy presoaking the car with a hose. She barked at him. But once he stopped and we were inside, she just looked at all the things smearing the car with soap and water. I do need to do my truck... maybe she'll go for another wash ride


----------



## Armistice

Zoe's been looking bigger recently. Decided to do an unofficial weigh in

41#! Holy moly! She will prob fluctuate until Tues, but should at least be 40# by Tues, maybe a bit more. She's had an appetite for dinner (so give her a little extra kibble) despite not being as hungry for breakfast. Anyway, IF she keeps up this rate, she will be around the target weight of 44# at 5mos!

20" high

I'll throw up a fun pic of her trying to fit in the cat bed last night. She loves this thing for some reason and it's only 16" inside width


----------



## KaiserAus

She is certainly growing now - she is gorgeous!! Well done on your little girl!


----------



## Armistice

21wks! I can't believe 5mos is just around the corner

40# today like I predicted. If she keeps up the pace, we should be near target weight for her age next week

20” tall

Last few days it seems Zoe has been tired despite having been cooped up because we’re finally getting rain here in SoCal! She’s been a bit restless so have tried to do longer training sessions inside and keep the energy up. She’s doing well with Stay and Come

She’s been a bit picky about her breakfast as of late, but I’d just attribute that to teething. I think all her adult incisors are in on top. Bottom ones are taking a little longer. I think some molars are cutting in too


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> 21wks! I can't believe 5mos is just around the corner. 40# today like I predicted. If she keeps up the pace, we should be near target weight for her age next week
> 20” tall.


Wow Armistice, Zoe just gets more beautiful every week! And she's growing up very fast!! (the gap is narrowing!) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## KaiserAus

She is just beautiful! I have loved seeing her progress!


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Wow Armistice, Zoe just gets more beautiful every week! And she's growing up very fast!! (the gap is narrowing!)





KaiserAus said:


> She is just beautiful! I have loved seeing her progress!


Thanks! I think her coat is absolutely wonderful. I actually wanted a red and black and the wife wanted something more sable. Lucky for us, Zoe's mom is a red and black, and dad is a sable, so I kind of got what I wanted. The pics don't seem to show it, but the top of her head and ears appear to have a red tinge to them
@camperbc According to Excel, if the recent trend continues, Zoe will be within 5# of Sheba at 6mos. Next week, I will post an updated graph for our girls' 5mo birthday


----------



## Armistice

22wks, 5mo birthday!

43# This puts her only 1# under target weight for her age. I’m saying she’s at target now

20.5”

More teething has been going on. Missed getting her last incisor out. I dropped her off at the in-laws and she had it. Came back 2hrs later and it was gone
Teething has been really hurting I’d guess. Sometimes she’ll be laying down and would whine a little. Her molars are coming in and those are like bricks compared to the sharper incisors. Her breath stinks because of the teething and she also doesn’t eat all her food because it prob hurts to chew. She’s eating her whole daily amount by dinner, but she’s picky during the day and grazes

Been working on “Finding Toy” games. I have Squeak and Crunch taught to her. Almost every day, I will hide them and have her find them. She’s getting decent at it. We mostly play with Squeak since she knows it best, but will work on adding more. I need to get Rings and Heart down

Still working on leash training

Wife and I are tired of her washing out on our wood floors and splaying her legs out. We have a few runners, but need to get more. I fig'd it'd be way cheaper to try to get her some anti slip booties and they arrived today. I know she's not going to like it, but she'll have to deal with it for her safety and health. They will only be inside shoes. For walks or other outdoor stuff, they'll come off. She's fine with me handling her paws, so she might be somewhat ok. I guess we'll see


----------



## Armistice

She's been pretty good about her new kicks 

I think her teeth are bothering her more than the booties. She's really been whining all day. I keep giving her her rings to chew on. She'll chew for a little bit then go back to laying down


----------



## KaiserAus

Glad she kept them on. We just have a rule of no running in the house so that prevents slipping on the wooden floors. 

She looks super cute!


----------



## Armistice

I don't like it either, but she would have trouble just getting up from laying down. This last week I've had to help her a few times to get up (sore from running around the day before. I'm not going to let her run around as much anymore)


----------



## Armistice

23 weeks!

45#

21”

Zoe has remained consistent on her height gain at a 1/2” a week

All week, she’s been picky about her food due to teething, so I tried to do more wet than dry, but she was still picky and wouldn’t eat all her food. I assume this is why she only gained 2#s this week. The last few days, I’ve been wetting down her dry and she will eat all of it, so I’ll keep going that until teething is done

She’s got more molars in, but midmouth molars are still baby teeth. She’s finally cutting in a lower canine. All incisors seem to be grown in

On Monday, she was limping pretty bad. Not sure how it happened, but I did a lot of feeling and checking of her front right leg and found nothing to be causing the pain. Did some research and found it’s probably panosteitis. Seems it’s common in large breed dogs from 5-18mos and the limping can go away and come back in another leg. I’m not worried. The limping seems to be mild to nonexistent the last 2 days

Pic is from a few days ago. Didn't get out this week due to the limping


----------



## Armistice

Got down to the park today for some training. Ended up being more running around because she doesn't care to sit still for long to do "come" training. She'd rather sniff the grass and not listen to me. Well, if that's all this teenager phase is going to be, I can handle that, haha. However, I still need to train commands, so maybe some training at the park isn't going to happen until she's out of the teen phase

I hate posting sideways pics, but I really like it with her and the flags in the back

Also, I'm putting up the growth chart of @camperbc and me


----------



## Armistice

I'll throw up some videos too now that I found a video editing program (for now anyway)

Stay/ come training





Having some fun getting a ball out from under a cinder block





And finding Squeak


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> ... I'm putting up the growth chart of @camperbc and me


Wow Armistice, thanks so much... Linda and I really appreciate your putting this chart together/updating it. It's interesting that for so many weeks our two girls are actually growing at much the same rate. Going way back to just 8 weeks of age, they were 8 pounds apart, and right up to the present (23 weeks) this gap is still about 8 pounds. 

Love your Zoe pics! It's a shame that we live 7,000 kms apart, as I am quite certain that Zoe and Sheba would become fast friends!! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Wow Armistice, thanks so much... Linda and I really appreciate your putting this chart together/updating it. It's interesting that for so many weeks our two girls are actually growing at much the same rate. Going way back to just 8 weeks of age, they were 8 pounds apart, and right up to the present (23 weeks) this gap is still about 8 pounds.
> 
> Love your Zoe pics! It's a shame that we live 7,000 kms apart, as I am quite certain that Zoe and Sheba would become fast friends!!
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


I have noticed that as well. Despite the weight difference, we've peen pretty much on the same track with gains

I still think I'll catch up >


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Zoe looks great and you and she are really doing great with all the training. She is beautiful. Love her coloring especially her dark mask.


----------



## Armistice

Thanks! My wife actually commented on my training today in that she can tell I've put some decent time and hard work into it


----------



## Armistice

24wks!

45#

21.5"

I can see the teenager in her. The last few trips to the park have been minimal "stay/ come" training and even no fetching because she'd rather sniff the grass. I'm lucky to get one decent stay/ come command. So to punish her, we did an hrs worth of leash training one day, lol. She needed it though. She actually did pretty good. Took a little time to start, but we actually got some decent walk time before she would pull. Did the mile loop. Even had 2 nice sets of people who asked "Can we pet or are you training?" WOW! People who know that you should ask if it looks like someone is training! I was kind of shocked

I just need to work on her calmness. She has no chill around strangers/ people. I'll need to look into that. More Sit on Dog training?

We've found 3 teeth this week! All her canines are coming in, but baby ones have yet to fall out. I hope to get at least one of them

Zoe's been a bit fussy about eating. She used to come over and would be ready to eat when you would set it down, but now she'll just lay down by her crate, and all I can say is "Come get nommies!" a few times, then I'll just walk away. She'll then saunter over within a few mins and start to eat. That's been going on for a few weeks

Not only that, but she hasn't seemed to care about even eating at all. She might leave some breakfast, but usually lunch and dinner would get eaten all the way, but the last few wks she hasn't eaten it all. I wonder if it's still the teething? I bet if I put a cup worth of milkbones out she'd chow down

So the aforementioned is why she hasn't gained weight this week. Actually last night she was around 46#. The breeder said her mom was a bit of a bird when it came to eating. I always thought dogs don't have the concept of being "full" when eating, so you can put a 20# bag of dog food in front of them and they'll eat it all in one sitting. Even after a park visit, I assume she'll come home hungry... nope. Will eat about 3/4 and be done

Still growing a consistent 1/2" per wk though

Anyway, on to pictures


----------



## thegsd

very cute dog :smile2:


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> 21wks! 45# 21.5" I can see the teenager in her. The last few trips to the park have been minimal "stay/ come" training and even no fetching because she'd rather sniff the grass. I'm lucky to get one decent stay/ come command. So to punish her, we did an hrs worth of leash training one day, lol. She needed it though. She actually did pretty good. Took a little time to start, but we actually got some decent walk time before she would pull. Did the mile loop. Even had 2 nice sets of people who asked "Can we pet or are you training?" WOW! People who know that you should ask if it looks like someone is training! I was kind of shocked
> 
> I just need to work on her calmness. She has no chill around strangers/ people. I'll need to look into that. More Sit on Dog training?
> 
> We've found 3 teeth this week! All her canines are coming in, but baby ones have yet to fall out. I hope to get at least one of them
> 
> Zoe's been a bit fussy about eating. She used to come over and would be ready to eat when you would set it down, but now she'll just lay down by her crate, and all I can say is "Come get nommies!" a few times, then I'll just walk away. She'll then saunter over within a few mins and start to eat. That's been going on for a few weeks
> 
> Not only that, but she hasn't seemed to care about even eating at all. She might leave some breakfast, but usually lunch and dinner would get eaten all the way, but the last few wks she hasn't eaten it all. I wonder if it's still the teething? I bet if I put a cup worth of milkbones out she'd chow down
> 
> So the aforementioned is why she hasn't gained weight this week. Actually last night she was around 46#. The breeder said her mom was a bit of a bird when it came to eating. I always thought dogs don't have the concept of being "full" when eating, so you can put a 20# bag of dog food in front of them and they'll eat it all in one sitting. Even after a park visit, I assume she'll come home hungry... nope. Will eat about 3/4 and be done. Still growing a consistent 1/2" per wk though


It often sounds just as though you are describing Sheba to a Tee! She too can be a finicky eater. I used to think Sheba was the only dog in the world who does not get very excited about food. Just this morning she had very little interest in eating when I called her to eat, and she just laid there in the living room with her head down for the first 10 minutes. We often have to coax her along, tap on her bowl, stir the food up a bit in front of her, to get her to eat all of it. And yet other times she will devour it all in no time with no coaxing on our part. And she doesn't ever get excited about treats of any kind... sure, she'll eat them, but she will take 10 minutes to eat a single Beggin Strip, 5 minutes to eat a small Milkbone. Go figure! I sometimes wonder just how long she would go without eating, if we were not right there to coax her along. I doubt a dog would starve herself, but it sure seems strange to see one not get excited about eating. After mentioning this issue with our breeder, she said "that sounds _just_ like Roxie", (her Mom) so it appears it runs in the family. Seems your dog and mine are very similar when it comes to their eating habits. 

Regarding your having to train more on Zoe's "calmness", we generally never have to rein Sheba in. She is really laid back, and is quite happy to just play with her toys or snuggle up with us, than to cause any type of commotion. But over the past couple of days we are seeing just a touch of the terrible teens, and have had to give her a couple of extremely rare (mild) scoldings for acting up. Just little things like trying to get a rise out of Chrissy, or jumping up on us if she's excited, that sort of thing. It's interesting that she has never acted up at all before, except for these past couple of days, so I must assume it's a phase they all go through? 

As for the temporary pause in Zoe's weight gain, I believe all puppies are like that. (we've seen Sheba gain just one pound in a week, an then gain a whopping 4-1/2 pounds the next week) I have heard many accounts of this happening, and also of them sometimes _completely_ losing their appetite for no apparent reason, only to return to devouring every last morsel the next day. We've already experienced 4 or 5 times when Sheba absolutely did not want to eat anything. Also, we too noticed a decreased appetite when she was teething. 

I love seeing your photos of Zoe. What a sweetheart she is! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

Haha, maybe our pups were separated at birth, lol!

Odd that Sheba doesn't care for treats. Zoe doesn't care too much about normal food, but start to crinkle her training treats bag and she's right next to me looking up at me with a look of "I'm looking at you dad! I'm sitting dad! I'm being good dad!" Not as enthused about milkbones, but will still chomp down 2 of them in about 2mins

I added some egg to her lunch today and she seemed to enjoy it a little more, but still had a bit left over. I think I should maybe give her 2-3 eggs per wk to give her some extra nutrition as well as something different. I read that raw egg whites can cause biotin deficiency, but then read another source that you have to be doing that for a long time, and in way bigger amounts, for any effects to surface. I just erred on the side of caution and drained off the white as best as I could and mixed up the yolk in her dry. I haven't seen any tummy issues yet, so if it remains good, then I will treat her to egg yolk 2-3 times a week

I'm not too worried about the weight pause. She has just seemed a bit standoff ish for longer than usual about her food. I'll keep monitoring


----------



## KaiserAus

She looks so much like my boy at the same age... the same dark face.

Ahh the teenage months... just keep up the training and don't let her get away with her nonsense  

I cut the meals back a bit at 6 months, Kaiser also wasn't eating all his food so I started giving it to him just twice a day and only 1.5 cups not 2 cups... he was hungrier and more enthusiastic


----------



## Armistice

Haha, yah. I try to keep the pressure on for commands so she doesn't get what she wants until she follows what I said

I may cut back food a little. Just so much easier to do scoops, lol. I keep forgetting to switch to 2 meals a day rather than 3


----------



## Armistice

A quick vid I decided to do today


----------



## camperbc

Great video, thanks for sharing!!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

Another vid from this morning doing some leash work. Did some training for about 30mins, then went for a walk. I'm very pleased. She did very good on our almost 1mi walk. Still a little bit of wanting to say hi to other dogs, but she's getting better, and better at just walking by people sometimes not even looking at them. I gave out a lot of treats today

Sit/come/stay training was here nor there. I try to balance the training with some play. She kept moving out of stay (prob trying to add too much distance), so that got a little frustrating

As we were leaving the diamond, a guy was waiting to use it with his 2 dogs. We chatted a bit and I thanked him for waiting because usually I get pushed off, and he knew what I meant... happens to him too I guess. I've seen him a few times before and he said I'm doing a good job with play and training, so that made me feel good

Also noticed a drainage wall thing. I thought it'd be a great opportunity to socialize with something strange. After about 5 mins of coaxing, standing on the top to show her what's up, a few mild tumbles, and actually just picking her up and setting her on the top, Zoe was able to stand and walk on the top! I was very happy and gave her a lot of treats and praise. She's by far from perfect, but it was a very good start in a short amount of time. I will work more on this later as I haven't even thought of this type of balance training


----------



## Armistice

25wks!

48#

21.75”

Zoe’s been picky with her food, so over the past week, I’ve cut out lunch, so she only gets breakfast and late dinner. She eats all her food now. I will give her a milkbone as a snack at lunch
Well Zoe must be in a lull. Her weight all week will go up and down and doesn’t stay consistent from day to day

I’m kind of surprised that she only grew a 1/4” this week. It seemed she was on her way to being over the usual 1/2” this week, but I guess she stopped when I did a midweek measure

Pic at the local plaza doing some Sit on Dog training over the weekend


----------



## Armistice

26 wks/ 6mos!

48# still

22"

Not really too much to report for the week. I can't think of anything actually. Zoe seems to be getting better at following commands most times. See seems to be doing a little better about the cats

I finally got a job, so Zoe will be spending the day at the in-law's with their dogs. She is totally zonked when I get her home. She's super tired and doesn't care to move more than she needs too, lol

Have changed her feeding schedule around since I deal with taking her to the in-laws. It works out because she wasn't eating all her food nor did she seemed too excited about it. So she gets fed 2ce a day and that's it. She's been a lot more eager to eat and especially the last few days of being able to run around a lot, she's hungry for dinner

She seems to have stalled on growing for the time being. We'll see if we get another growth spurt

No picture for now. Been busy with work and did a major cleaning in the house, so didn't take any pics this week


----------



## Armistice

27wks!

50.5#

22.5"

I feel I won't have much to report since I'm not with Zoe all day anymore. We're still waiting on her top 2 canines to fall out

Zoe got a new collar for her 6mo birthday. Looks great on her


----------



## KaiserAus

That is a lovely collar - really suits Zoe and all her amazing colours


----------



## Armistice

Thanks! Well, she was born in Arizona, so we wanted to keep a bit of a southwestern theme
@camperbc and I have been trying to do a photo colab with our pups. It sort of worked and sort of didn't. I think with Camper's DSLR long lens and my phone's wide angle may have made the proportions wonky (I don't think Sheba's head is smaller than Zoe's, lol), but the heights are on the money within 1/8"

Camper's photo was taken yesterday in New Newfoundland and mine today in sunny, and on the cold side, southern California. Zoe at 22.5" and Sheba at 24.5"


----------



## Jpage24.87

Zoe is such a pretty girl. Its so hard to be away from them for work!


----------



## camperbc

Wow, I just discovered your pic of our two girls together, nice work. Yeah, I never even thought about the differences we would see between your phone and my DSLR. Haha, I'm a bit doubtful that Zoe's head is really twice the size of Sheba's! I suppose we could try it again, this time with me using my phone... of course there's still the possibility that our phones' lenses could greatly vary. Or you can just run out and buy a DSLR and 135mm f/2.8 prime lens and we'll be good to go! Two fine looking pups there!! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

28wks!

52#

22.5"

Nothing to really report. I'm slammed with work so have had very little time with Zoe. She still has that one upper canine left to lose



camperbc said:


> Wow, I just discovered your pic of our two girls together, nice work. Yeah, I never even thought about the differences we would see between your phone and my DSLR. Haha, I'm a bit doubtful that Zoe's head is really twice the size of Sheba's! I suppose we could try it again, this time with me using my phone... of course there's still the possibility that our phones' lenses could greatly vary. Or you can just run out and buy a DSLR and 135mm f/2.8 prime lens and we'll be good to go! Two fine looking pups there!!
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


I have a Canon 7D. I used to shoot stuff. I don't have $1K for a new lens, haha. It's easier for you to do your shot. I have to have Zoe standing still next to a yard stick so I can match heights in photoshop


----------



## Armistice

29 wks!

53.5#

23"

One week until 7mos!

I'm a day late. Was busy with some door trim painting and other things and totally forgot

Took Zoe to the park on Sun and did some work. She STILL would rather sniff the grass than listen to me. Not sure how to make her stop

I think Zoe is not fond of olive oil. She usually chows on her dinner, but the 2 nights this week I've added a spoonful into her food, she didn't eat it all... about 1/4 left over. Then today I didn't do it and she ate all her food. So I don't think I'll add it anymore

She still has that last canine to lose, lol

Zoe's bed wetting has seemed to completely disappeared. I think she's been good for over 2mos. Her bladder control is a lot better as well being able to go for hours before needing to go out

She's taken to getting on the futon if the wife is working in the office

Biggest update, she's been allowed to sleep outside of her crate all this week! We leave the crate door open and she sometimes goes back in, but she sleeps on my wife's side of the bed pretty much all night with no worries about accidents or chasing cats. We haven't decided if we'll keep the crate as "her place" to be, or just tear it down and get rid of it and put her bed there. We moved her downstairs bed up to our bedroom for her to sleep on instead of the floor


----------



## Jpage24.87

She's lovely! Glad her bedwetting has cleared up. Being able to sleep outside the kennel, that's a huge accomplishment!


----------



## KaiserAus

She sounds like she is doing awesome! She looks fantastic!


----------



## camperbc

Great photos! Happy to hear Zoe's bed wetting has cleared up. What a beautiful girl!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

7 months!

55.5#

23"

Not much to report again. Her tail has curled more so she's got gay tail. When she's relaxed it's straighter, but when she's walking around it curls

She still likes to sit in the cat bed, lol


----------



## Armistice

31 weeks!

57.5#

23.25"

Ended up going out of town on Fri for the wife, so wife did her thing, and Zoe and I went to a dog park and old town area in the mean time. Lots of walking

Well, that time has come. Zoe has her spay scheduled for Thurs. I'm not really looking forward to a puppy on house arrest with no exercise allowed for a while

Pics: Dog park (stayed outside the fence) and Old Town's town hall fountain


----------



## Armistice

Someone had a not so fun day and is sleeping it off

Cone goes back on tomorrow when the meds will have worn off

I wonder how much of a love bug she's going to be


----------



## camperbc

Awwwww, the poor girl looks so sad with her cone on! I hope Zoe manages as well as Sheba did over the next few days. You will be amazed at how fast they recover and get back to their old playful selves again. Sheba was not given any pain meds, and never did show any sign of discomfort. The worst part about the whole ordeal was having to take the cone off/on every time she had to go outside. (would not do her business while wearing it) Give Zoe a few days of crate rest, keeping her as calm as possible, and she'll be good as new in no time at all! 

I removed Sheba's stitches on Day 12, and by 15 days you had to look _very_ closely to even spot where her incision was... it has healed up beautifully. Wow, they _really_ shaved Zoe down! Did they shave any areas on her legs? For some reason Sheba has _three_ legs with shaved spots, (I can see having to shave one for the IV line, possibly even another one for her shots, but 3 legs?... ) and after almost three weeks there is still no sign of the hair beginning to grow back... I wonder how long it will take, or if it will ever look normal again...

Give Zoe a big hug for us! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Awwwww, the poor girl looks so sad with her cone on! I hope Zoe manages as well as Sheba did over the next few days. You will be amazed at how fast they recover and get back to their old playful selves again. Sheba was not given any pain meds, and never did show any sign of discomfort. The worst part about the whole ordeal was having to take the cone off/on every time she had to go outside. (would not do her business while wearing it) Give Zoe a few days of crate rest, keeping her as calm as possible, and she'll be good as new in no time at all!
> 
> I removed Sheba's stitches on Day 12, and by 15 days you had to look _very_ closely to even spot where her incision was... it has healed up beautifully. Wow, they _really_ shaved Zoe down! Did they shave any areas on her legs? For some reason Sheba has _three_ legs with shaved spots, (I can see having to shave one for the IV line, possibly even another one for her shots, but 3 legs?... ) and after almost three weeks there is still no sign of the hair beginning to grow back... I wonder how long it will take, or if it will ever look normal again...
> 
> Give Zoe a big hug for us!
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


I gave some pain/ anti-inflammatory meds with breakfast. Heck maybe they'll keep her on the mellow side

I put the cone on for sleep time since I couldn't watch her, but since I'm home and can watch her, I'll leave the cone off. She's only tried to lick once, but she had just gone to the bathroom is all. Because someone will be with her, we're not going to worry about crating for now unless it becomes a problem

No legs were shaved. Just the belly

I think Zoe is just going to stay close to me for a while. Last night and this morning she's stayed fairly close to me. She loves being pet and she will still wag her tail, so she's in good spirits


----------



## Armistice

Week 32!

59#

23.75"

I think Zoe is back to her old self after her surgery. 2.5" incision with internal stitches and glue on the outside. I'm amazed how far the procedure has come in only 5yrs when my wife's family dog was spayed. 5" incision and staples that had to be taken out by the vet. She actually has not been trying to lick her incision. She is allowed to be cone free if someone is home. At night it goes on and she's restricted to her crate for our sanity (the first night she was restless and kept me up a lot). I hope she keeps this trend up with no licking

However, being on house arrest we are starting to see her hyperness come up. She apparently destroyed a hard plastic ball (cat toy she that made mouse chirps) just before I got home. She paces and wants to play with the cats

She has a nice big girl voice though. We've had the doors open the last few days and anyone talking or walking by our front door gets a mean bark  Don't mess with us!

Pic of Zoe on Sun "protecting" the house


----------



## Armistice

33 weeks!

60.5#

23.5 (I think last week's height was wrong)

Zoe's been doing fine since her spay. Her incision is healing up nicely. Today was the first time she was allowed to play again since Mar 22nd

Pic doing some Sit on Dog training at the local plaza


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> 33 weeks!
> 60.5#
> 23.5 (I think last week's height was wrong)
> Zoe's been doing fine since her spay. Her incision is healing up nicely. Today was the first time she was allowed to play again since Mar 22nd


Happy to hear Zoe has bounced back quickly after her surgery. 

Yeah, it can sometimes be difficult to get an accurate withers measurement. I find with Sheba that depending on her posture at the time, her height can vary by a pretty big margin; the difference between a slight slouch and standing erect can be substantial. All one can do is take several measurements throughout the day and just average it out. 

Something I noticed with Sheba... who now stands 26"... In her crate yesterday, when she arched her back, she actually pushed the top of her 33" high crate up. Yikes! So she can make her back reach a height of about 34-35 inches! 


Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

Oh, I use a treat to get Zoe looking up. I then use a long straight edge and a combo square to get her exact height

It seems Zoe is healed just fine

Had to do some work on my truck to fix an oil leak. Had my co-mechanic with me


----------



## Armistice

34 Weeks!

62#

23.75"

Quickie update this week is all


----------



## Armistice

Zoe is now 8mos old by her birthdate

She is 63.5#

That's all for today


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> Zoe is now 8mos old by her birthdate
> She is 63.5#
> That's all for today


Holy Smokes, it's so hard to believe that both of our girls are now 8 months old! Where did the time go?! Wow, Zoe's already above the average weight of a fully-grown female, (and stands over an inch taller than average) and she could even grow a fair bit more yet! Yeah, Sheba's still sprouting up too... makes me wonder if she'll ever _stop_ growing! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

35wks!

64.5#

24"

We're working on not bothering the in-law's border collie. She plays too rough. We'll get there. This week she's been better

Pic is when Zoe dropped her Stick on the Roomba and so she chased it around, lol

Also an updated chart with @camperbc


----------



## KaiserAus

Haha, that looks like a fun game!


----------



## camperbc

Thanks for the updated weight/height chart, Armistice. Much appreciated! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

36 wks

66#

24"

It seems her recall has regressed a little. Doesn't always come under distraction when told. Prob should bring back treat rewards for a while. I haven't been using treats for a while


----------



## car2ner

Armistice said:


> 36 wks
> 
> 66#
> 
> 24"
> 
> It seems her recall has regressed a little. Doesn't always come under distraction when told. Prob should bring back treat rewards for a while. I haven't been using treats for a while


Yup.

you can try the 2,3,5 technique. If your pup doesn't respond to a command more than 2 out of 5 times, trying upping the reward. If they respond 3 out of 5, maintain what you are doing. If they hit 5 out of 5 advance to something a bit tougher.


----------



## Armistice

Just a small post since I don't get too many pictures of Zoe to post anymore

Her recall is off and on. Sometimes she's good, other times she'd rather ignore me. Usually the latter is under great distraction, like the in-law's dog. However, she is usually good and usually takes 1-2 commands, usually the first time unless something random is just too interesting to look at. Today I went to my parents to pick up a saw and I had forgotten the leash. Well, just going in, so after we were off the street, I let her go but told her to "come" and she stayed near me. On the way out, she must've wanted to get under way, so was sniffing the yard, then as I got closer to my truck she decided to trot off about 2 steps into the street (it's a side street I parked on with no traffic), before I said "HEY!" and she stopped at looked at me. "Come here" She trotted over to me and even though I was miffed she get into the street, I gave her lots of praise and pets, then I held onto her so I could get her into the truck

I feel she's still in teenager mode sometimes. She's been increasingly whiny as of late. I'm not sure why. My thought is when I drop her off in the mornings, I leave her in the truck with my buddy so I can go get the in-law's border collie. I think she starts to whine when I'm out, and my buddy (despite me telling him to not giver her attention if she whines), I THINK, might give her attention. I'm not sure, but I have a feeling. I did ask and he said he doesn't, so maybe she is just being whiny. Worst case is because I don't have time in the morning to make sure she's not whining before being let out of the truck, she's learned that whining gets her out. I really try to stave that off, but again... I just don't have time to stand there with my back to her and wait for her to be good. If she stops whining for a few seconds, I then get her

However, on the positive side, she's been without a crate at night for the past week. For about 2+ mos, her crate's been open and could go in if she wished. Last week, I decided to take it down and put her bed there. She does very good at night and knows it's time to sleep. She doesn't bother the cats or us at all. She will move back and forth from the wife's side of the bed to her own bed to next to her bed depending on what she feels like

So there's a small update. Picture is from yesterday. I guess we got a brindle coat, haha. She did ok with her bath


----------



## Armistice

Training session today. I swear it was warmer, but my phone said it was 66F at the time. Felt closer to low 70s... I was feeling warm

New 50' line worked great! Just got a 50' line and a clip ring from Home Depot and made my own for like $10. Glad I went with the 50' line. Was able to use it a few times when she wouldn't "come" under distraction

Note: Vid is 3.5mins long with only a little bit of talking and just the raw footage as it was good enough to not need to edit. She is doing well with "stay" and as you'll see I can get a bit of distance, and she does ok with the light distractions


----------



## Armistice

37 wks

66#

24"

A bit of a standstill this week


----------



## Armistice

38wks!

67#

24.25"


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> 38wks!
> 
> 67#
> 
> 24.25"


Zoe's getting to be a BIG girl! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## chevyfreese

great video! i love the line length! give me some ideas for training my maggie. Zoe is beautiful!!


----------



## Armistice

chevyfreese said:


> great video! i love the line length! give me some ideas for training my maggie. Zoe is beautiful!!


It's like being off leash, but not. She has freedom to walk around me or trot off to sniff, but not as restricted as with my 6' leash and I can have control of her within seconds even if she's 20' away from me. Worst case is I only have to run fast enough to catch up to the lead


----------



## Armistice

9mos!

66.5#

24.5"

Man, where does the time go?

A photo from Sun. I have a good one from our hike yesterday, but the forum doesn't auto rotate so it gets shown upside down


----------



## Armistice

40 weeks!

69#

24.75"

I think we had a growth spurt this week!

Although she still wants to be wild at the in-law's (she's slowly getting better... slowly. She's stubborn), she seems to be a lot better behaved over the past 2wks when at home. I've been installing new doors in my house, and I don't want Zoe getting all sawdusted, so I'd leave her alone in the house while I was in the garage. She did just fine and I'd come in to her laying down somewhere

Also, she'll sit when you're doing something. I'm trying to enforce this further by at the very least giving her love and praise. If there're treats nearby, then she will get a treat for being good

I've let her be off leash around home. So going out front to go potty, she gets to do on her own while I stand on the porch. She seems to remember that when she's done, it's time to go back in (she needs a little bit of coaxing and "come on/ here" most times, but does come back). Since I'm working on the doors, my truck's spot is taken up by tools and crap, so I'm parking outside. Zoe follows me to my truck and doesn't get far and knows that it's truck riding time, so I don't need to call to her at all most times, same with coming home, she knows we go into the garage

Ball fetching has been better, too. I used to have to hand throw the ball because I think the slingshot put the ball too far and she wouldn't get it. Now I can use the slingshot for 15mins straight and she'll keep on going after it. She's decent about bringing it back but trails off toward the end as she gets really tired. The days we're over there for a few hrs we'll do 10mins of fetch with some rest in between, so we may do 2-3 sessions over the course of a few hrs. I'm trying to train her to do a gun dog fetch where she is in Stay, I throw, I tap her shoulder and say "Back," and she goes and gets it. I still have to hold her, and it takes a few throws before she gets what's going on, but then is better (but still have to hold her). I usually can gently let her go, then tap her with "back." I usually try to do this after she's tired as she'll Stay better

I have a few good frisbee jump shots, but they'll come out sideways. I'll post one anyway


----------



## Armistice

41 weeks!

67#

25.25"

Seems Zoe is going through a growth spurt. She sleeps a lot lately

I feel she could go for a little food reduction. Not much, but just 1/4cup of kibble (if that) less for bfast and dinner. Could be the reason for the small drop in weight... could be the growth spurt as well. She's prob just fine for weight, but her tuck has been a little less noticeable. She may have her dad's stalky-ness and not her mom's lanky-ness

She's been very whiny this week. She's also wanted to go potty more. I don't feel that she wants to go play because potty time has never had playtime after. She may just be drinking a lot more than I think

I think her drive is slowly coming in. She is nuts about playing fetch. However, I think it's translated into wanting to play with/ chase the cats at home. We put a stop to it real quick when we see that coming. She knows she's not supposed to. I feel maturity will reign this back

I've read that there's a teen phase around 5mos, and then there's another teen phase that pops up around 9mos. I'm thinking she's just hit this second phase and may be why she's seemed a little extra pushy and stubborn as of late


----------



## KaiserAus

Shes looking great!


----------



## Armistice

42wks! Well, yesterday. I'm a day late

67.5#

25.25"

I think we'll be dancing with her weight as it may not increase much anymore. Prob on the plateau now

I got a vid, but haven't taken it off my phone yet. I'll post it later


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> 42wks! Well, yesterday. I'm a day late
> 67.5#
> 25.25"
> I think we'll be dancing with her weight as it may not increase much anymore. Prob on the plateau now. I got a vid, but haven't taken it off my phone yet. I'll post it later


Wow, Zoe's numbers look great for a pup of 42 weeks. (Jeez, where did the time go?!?!) According to growth charts, Zoe's a solid 7-8 lbs above average, and quite tall... and I'm betting she will continue to fill out nicely over the next year or so. It's amazing to think of how tiny she was at just a couple months old, and how quickly she has blossomed into a beautiful, big, healthy girl! Looking forward to video and pics, Armistice! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

camperbc said:


> Wow, Zoe's numbers look great for a pup of 42 weeks. (Jeez, where did the time go?!?!) According to growth charts, Zoe's a solid 7-8 lbs above average, and quite tall... and I'm betting she will continue to fill out nicely over the next year or so. It's amazing to think of how tiny she was at just a couple months old, and how quickly she has blossomed into a beautiful, big, healthy girl! Looking forward to video and pics, Armistice!
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


I know! I enjoy looking at the spreadsheet and thinking "Heehee... over average"

I'll post up some stuff now

Vid was after a day at the park. It's been warm here. My wife showed me this funny trick she does with the Frosty Paws, 6-2






Pic is with her new frisbee that she loves, 6-6


----------



## Armistice

43wks! I missed yesterday again

70#

25.25"


----------



## Armistice

Zoe is 10mos old today!

She's been loving her Nylabone lately


----------



## Armistice

44wks Tues. I keep forgetting

72#

25.25"

She's getting close to 25.5, but not enough to round up yet


----------



## Armistice

Had some steaks last Sun. I let Zoe chew on one of the bones from mine for about 5mins. Oooh did she love that! And yes, I was watching her the whole time just in case

The last few weeks she's really been loving her Nylabone. Got her a second one today


----------



## Armistice

45 weeks!

67#

25.25

Seems like we're doing the weight dance

We're currently trying a new water bowl. It's the kind that's a 2 gal and it's gravity fed as they drink. She's not too thrilled about it, but she'll get used to it


----------



## Hellish

Her birthday is right around the corner. Time is flying


----------



## Armistice

46 weeks!

69#

25.5"

Got a pic from Sunday. She got lots of running in with a frisbee and a ball

And yah! Her bday is coming up pretty quick!


----------



## camperbc

Armistice said:


> 46 weeks!
> 
> 69#
> 
> 25.5"
> 
> Got a pic from Sunday. She got lots of running in with a frisbee and a ball
> 
> And yah! Her bday is coming up pretty quick!


She's a very beautiful girl!!! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Armistice

Well, Zoe turned 1yo on Aug 15th! She really has become a pretty girl

She's seemed to have topped out at 70# and 25.5"

We're still working on channeling her energy. At home, she is fine with laying around and hanging out around us. Sun evening she might be getting a little bored, but she is now going back over to the in-laws again since my wife is back to work (summer vacation is over, boo). In the morning, I'm trying to get some fetch in before putting her in the pen. Got her a glow in the dark Chuck It since it's dark. Should be easier for her, and me, to see. 

Still a little bit of a hellion at the in-law's, but best we can do is play some fetch/ frisbee to burn off the energy

Overall, she is a sweetie and just wants to love. She does decently with the commands she knows. I think that as she matures, the energy will be controlled more and recall will get better

Pic is after some play with the BC a few wks ago


----------

